# Steinberg UR22C feedback request



## Maximvs (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello to everybody here at VI Control,

I am looking to replace my old M-Audio FW410 audio interface and recently found out that Steinberg has just released the UR-C series.

I am mostly using Virtual Instruments with the addition of myself playing and recording ethnic flutes, so I don't require lots of ins/outs, I thought that the *UR22C* could be a good option and would like to ask around here if anybody already have this unit and can perhaps give me any feedback.









UR22C: The Perfect Portable Interface


The UR22C brings you amazing sound quality in a remarkably compact, tough and versatile package for composing and recording anywhere.




new.steinberg.net





Another possible option I have been contemplating is the Audient ID14 which I have read lots of good things about this audio interface.

Many thanks in advance for any feedback and best regards,

Max T.


----------



## richard kurek (Oct 25, 2019)

Massimo said:


> Hello to everybody here at VI Control,
> 
> I am looking to replace my old M-Audio FW410 audio interface and recently found out that Steinberg has just released the UR-C series.
> 
> ...


i find no issues with it , i use it on my second system


----------



## JT (Oct 25, 2019)

I use an older version of the UR22 and have had no problems at all with it. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase this new one.


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks a lot Richard and JT for your kind feedback... I forgot to mention that my main DAW is Cubase Pro 10 so it may make much more sense to go with a Steinberg audio interface...

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## elpedro (Oct 26, 2019)

I have it, use it as a second interface with Cubase, I got it for the integrated effects to record guitars, and the loop back function on the drivers works with obs (can use asio for my review videos, yay!- come on devs, send me an nfr !).
compared to my Focusrite Clarret, the conversion is not stellar, but not bad either. The headphone output struggles a bit with most of my headphones, even my ultrasones, which are not that demanding. I have to push it very hard.The integration with Cubase is good and allows me to run a typical drums, bass, guitar, keyboards and vocals arrangement at 96 K as low as 32-64 samples buffer on my fairly low spec pc. In short, really good for the money!


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 27, 2019)

elpedro said:


> I have it, use it as a second interface with Cubase, I got it for the integrated effects to record guitars, and the loop back function on the drivers works with obs (can use asio for my review videos, yay!- come on devs, send me an nfr !).
> compared to my Focusrite Clarret, the conversion is not stellar, but not bad either. The headphone output struggles a bit with most of my headphones, even my ultrasones, which are not that demanding. I have to push it very hard.The integration with Cubase is good and allows me to run a typical drums, bass, guitar, keyboards and vocals arrangement at 96 K as low as 32-64 samples buffer on my fairly low spec pc. In short, really good for the money!



Thanks a lot for your kind feedback on the UR22C.

May I ask, what Focusrite Clarret model do you have? I wasn't aware of this new Focusrite series and thanks a lo for mentioning it, I really like the Clarett 2 USB which is plenty enough for my needs and love the simple software interface as well. May I also ask if this unit comes with an adapter USB-C to USB 3 (1st generation) or is it something to be purchase separately?

I am on PC and wonder how is this Clarett new series driver on Windows 10, any known issues?

Thanks a lot in advance for any feedback and best regards,

Max T.


----------



## elpedro (Oct 27, 2019)

Massimo said:


> Thanks a lot for your kind feedback on the UR22C.
> 
> May I ask, what Focusrite Clarret model do you have? I wasn't aware of this new Focusrite series and thanks a lo for mentioning it, I really like the Clarett 2 USB which is plenty enough for my needs and love the simple software interface as well. May I also ask if this unit comes with an adapter USB-C to USB 3 (1st generation) or is it something to be purchase separately?
> 
> ...


I have the 2pre USB version, which comes with USB c to usb3. The drivers are very stable, and the latency has improved with the last update (which was a long time coming!).


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 28, 2019)

elpedro said:


> I have the 2pre USB version, which comes with USB c to usb3. The drivers are very stable, and the latency has improved with the last update (which was a long time coming!).


Thanks a lot for the kind reply, I am very tempted to go for the Clarett 2Pre USB even though it is not bus powered when using the USB-C to USB 3 cable... My PC is powerful but quite old and I don't have a USB-C port.

Cheers,

Max T.


----------



## Olivier1024 (Oct 28, 2019)

I have a Yamaha AG06, it's a good hardware but the "Yamaha Steinberg USB Driver" doesn't support the Windows 10 pro update. Each time I update Windows 10 I loose the ASIO driver and need to spent some hours to find a solution to have it to work again.
I would not recommand some Yamaha / Steinberg hardware with a Windows 10 Pro PC.


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 28, 2019)

Olivier1024 said:


> I have a Yamaha AG06, it's a good hardware but the "Yamaha Steinberg USB Driver" doesn't support the Windows 10 pro update. Each time I update Windows 10 I loose the ASIO driver and need to spent some hours to find a solution to have it to work again.
> I would not recommand some Yamaha / Steinberg hardware with a Windows 10 Pro PC.


Thanks for your feedback Oliver


----------



## ptram (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm very interested to be able to power the audio interface separately from the USB bus. This is in particular because I would like to use it as part of a portable rig, and use it as a DAC for the iPhone.

Are there other small audio interface that can do the same? I like the audio quality of another audio interface I have from Steinberg, but the software interface coming from an obscure past discourages me a bit.

Also, can the guitar effects be used without the interface being connected to the computer?

Paolo


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2020)

ptram said:


> I'm very interested to be able to power the audio interface separately from the USB bus. This is in particular because I would like to use it as part of a portable rig, and use it as a DAC for the iPhone.
> 
> Are there other small audio interface that can do the same? I like the audio quality of another audio interface I have from Steinberg, but the software interface coming from an obscure past discourages me a bit.
> 
> ...



Zoom U22 @ £49






USA







www.zoom-na.com





same preamp as the H6


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2020)

Massimo said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind reply, I am very tempted to go for the Clarett 2Pre USB even though it is not bus powered when using the USB-C to USB 3 cable... My PC is powerful but quite old and I don't have a USB-C port.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Max T.



Audient ID4...

Or the new game changer SSL 2









SSL 2 | Solid State Logic - Solid State Logic


Create professional standard music and audio – at home, in the studio, or on the road. Find out why musicians have trusted SSL for over 40 years.




www.solidstatelogic.com


----------



## Quasar (Mar 8, 2020)

Excellent review by Julian Krause here:




I've been tripping on portable interfaces lately, and the noisy preamps compared to other sub-$200 units sort of scared me away.


----------



## ptram (Mar 8, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Zoom U22



Thank you, very interesting, and even inexpensive! And the U24 looks even better!



Quasar said:


> I've been tripping on portable interfaces lately, and the noisy preamps [in the UR22C] compared to other sub-$200 units sort of scared me away.


If it is like the UR824, they may be noisy only when turned fully up. But this is never needed, if not for emergency situations.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Mar 8, 2020)

Another option: the Tascam iXR. Or, I suspect f a better audio quality, their US-2x2.

Paolo


----------

